# my "team"



## cvalda (Oct 16, 2007)

I took this pic of my kids for our Christmas cards this year...


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 16, 2007)

Definitely got your own team going there Kelly! Are they all foster kids or are some your natural born children? (i remember something about fostering being said, but cant remember exactly what) Your leggy boy sure towers over the rest. lol Great pic! Looks like the Lab has his eyes on something and is ready to go. hehehe


----------



## cvalda (Oct 16, 2007)

Six of them are adopted, three are foster children (whom I will be adopting). No natural born kids!

The pup was after a dog in the next yard, and really didn't want to sit still for the picture! LOL!

Oh and yep, my biggest stands at 6 feet, but he's only 13.5! There's not even a two-year age difference between him and the next oldest (my oldest daughter will be 12 next month!)!


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like a very very busy household Kelly! I do good to keep up with my 12yr old that lives with me, my oldest is 17.5 and lives in AR with his dad. Ive never been all that good with allot of kids so its probably best I didnt have more. lol You should probably be awarded Sainthood or something.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kelly, Great pic! I used to do that with my bio and foster children also for Christmas. Keeps the family on their toes!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking team you have there Just think you have 9 little future torty owners lol

Good job mom you must be organized


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

What a wonderful team! A great Christmas picture and a keeper for the memory books. Really love the expression on the little one in front on the right. 


So are you stopping with 9?


----------



## cvalda (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL that's the three-year old I've been trying to pawn off on Tracy in exchange for a Leopard tort! ROFL! That is his expression most of the time, unless he's up to serious no-good, in which case he's got the devil's sparkle in his eye! LOL!

Well I can't adopt any more via the State foster care because they have a limit of eight kids in a family (they made an exception so I could take a sibling group)... until they start turning 18 that is.... mwahahahhaa....


----------



## barbie69 (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful family!!...and I thought I had my hands full LOL
You definately have a good heart and you must also have the patience of a saint:shy:..


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

That's a shame they have a limit, but I can understand the need for one. If you could, how many would you like to try?


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wonderful looking family. What a proud mom you must be of them and they of you.
What a truly wonderful and big heart you have Kelly.


----------



## cvalda (Oct 31, 2007)

well i have my hands full with the nine... so right now, no more, but once the youngest is in school (in three years) i'd want more babies in the house. i've just always had little ones in the house all day with me, i'll be heartbroken when they're all in school! and once my kids are all growing and moving out and i really have less on my plate, i'd love to take in a child with special needs like Autism or Downs Syndrome!


----------

